# Cat litter problems



## Amygil92 (Oct 24, 2014)

My bengal cat will not poop in her tray? She's uses both trays for doing a pee but will not poop in them even when they are clean? She does it on the floor in front of the tray? Any ideas why?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Aww this is never fun  I wonder if the cat litter type has something to do with the issue 

What brand do you use? How about getting a small bag (to try) of a fine sand-like litter? A few weeks ago I tried Applaws Nature's Calling. Daisy had a few accidents on the bath matts and clearly wanted to let me know that Nature's Gold pellets are too tough for her tiny paws. Nowadays we have trays with Applaws and trays with OKO Plus/ Nature's Gold mix


----------



## Kcabrera3 (Jul 27, 2014)

My cat only use the open and big litter try at the back, the one (cover) in from is only use for peeing. So perhaps, she doesn't like that one.

My cat prefer soft cat litter... but every cat is different. you need to try a few things


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Not just litter tray type and contents, but also placement can influence these things too.

However it's also important to rule out medical causes, so if you've not already you should really pop her to the vets for a check-up.

How old is she and how long has it been going on for?

This thread gives a good overview
http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-trai...peeing-pooing-house-house-soiling-thread.html


----------



## Amygil92 (Oct 24, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Aww this is never fun  I wonder if the cat litter type has something to do with the issue
> 
> What brand do you use? How about getting a small bag (to try) of a fine sand-like litter? A few weeks ago I tried Applaws Nature's Calling. Daisy had a few accidents on the bath matts and clearly wanted to let me know that Nature's Gold pellets are too tough for her tiny paws. Nowadays we have trays with Applaws and trays with OKO Plus/ Nature's Gold mix


I use wood pellets, there just very smelly and quite hard to clean out coz they turn into dust almost, I have changed one of her trays to catsan, But she's not used it yet? Both trays are in the same room but at opposite sides?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Wood pellet litter is not an ideal type of litter and very wasteful unless you use it in the sieve tray it was designed for. The sieve tray makes it quite easy to scoop the solids and shake through the wet bits into the tray below, thus preventing it contaminating the rest of the tray, which it does if you scoop the wet bits.

Here is a video clip explaining how the Oz pet tray works:

Oz-Pet - Cat Loo - YouTube

If you don't fancy buying a couple of the trays, then I would suggest switching to a decent soft clumping litter such as Cats Best Oko Plus. Very easy to scoop and the rest of the tray is not contaminated.

Also, if you have covered trays, make sure they are tall enough for the cat to squat upright as they do when pooping (they sit lower when peeing). The height needs to be at least 46 cm to give enough headroom for an adult cat.

Also might be worth putting out an extra tray just in case your cat feels the two existing trays are for pee only. But I would locate the 3rd tray away from the other two, in a different room, e.g. bathroom or cloakroom perhaps.

If the poos are very soft, or very hard, it is possible the cat has either an upset bowel or constipation, either of which could cause him to avoid the tray.


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

> If you don't fancy buying a couple of the trays, then I would suggest switching to a decent soft clumping litter such as Cats Best Oko Plus.


I'd second this. Wood pellets are pretty hard on cat paws.


----------



## Amygil92 (Oct 24, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Wood pellet litter is not an ideal type of litter and very wasteful unless you use it in the sieve tray it was designed for. The sieve tray makes it quite easy to scoop the solids and shake through the wet bits into the tray below, thus preventing it contaminating the rest of the tray, which it does if you scoop the wet bits.
> 
> Here is a video clip explaining how the Oz pet tray works:
> 
> ...


perfect I might try out that litter then because she is definitely not liking the catsan!!! I think its sore on her paws. yeah maybe getting another tray will help.....I have been having toilet problems with her shes just started a sensitivity diet and waiting on results coming back from the vet hopefully once we sort her tummy issues out she will start using the trays again because she used to always use her trays no matter what!! very strange. thanks for you help


----------



## Britpet (Nov 14, 2012)

Clever Sieve Litter Tray for Wood Pellets
Will eliminate all the problems with wood pellet litter
No Tracking
No waste
Easy to use
Saves 60% on consumption
www.brit-pet.com
Breeders and Catteries get 15% off


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Catsan also has large granules a nd is hard on paws try a fine clumping litter such as golden grey or waitrose/tesco premium - a kitten i bought several months ago aS litter trained on pellets so I bought some for continuity - she never used the tray with pellets choosing straight away the other cats clumping litter


----------



## BandB (Apr 4, 2014)

I had a similar issue with my boy. He would wee in the sink and only use the tray for number twos. I caught him one day balancing on the edges of the tray desperate not to touch it as much as possible. I changed litter brands twice and found that he much prefers finer grain clumping cat litter. I use Everclean now and he no longer uses the sink at all. He's very happy. It is often trial and error. I also got some vet advice too. Good luck.


----------



## Amygil92 (Oct 24, 2014)

Guys I need advice again, I've changed my litter type to Cats Best? It's great! Super easy to clean out and doesn't smell as much as wood pellets, Iona is still pooping on the floor. She's done a number 2 maybe twice in the last 2 weeks in the tray but the rest on the floor!!! It's really getting to me coz it's not nice when you have visitors over and they see a poop on the floor &#128549; I got her poop test back from the vet and it's all clear so she's not unwell and I'm still in trial and error of new food (currently on JWL which she's loving and is kind of hardening the poops) I don't know if she prefers with or without a lid? I've tried taking it off and leaving it on and she uses it no matter what way for a pee. She has 2 trays but is only using one if them, Uuugggghhhhh!!! Help me! &#128560;&#128148;


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Glad you like Cats Best!  Have you got the 2 trays side by side or near each other? If so, your cat will regard it as one toilet place. Ideally the trays need to be in separate rooms. 

You mention that her poo is hardening up - does this mean it has been a bit 
soft before ? If so this could be the reason she doesn't use the tray for pooing. Any kind of abnormal bowel movement can cause the cat to avoid the tray because they feel discomfort when they defecate and associate it with the tray. However she is trying to do the right thing by pooing next to the tray.

I think if you can get her poos normal and firm so it is not uncomfortable for her to defecate she might use the tray. To encourage her I'd give her an extra large open tray, and put the litter at least 3.5 inches deep. It would be worth buying a new tray, perhaps a different shape as she may be less likely to associate the new tray with pain.

I don't know JWL food, do you mean JWB? Dry or wet?


----------



## Amygil92 (Oct 24, 2014)

chillminx said:


> Glad you like Cats Best!  Have you got the 2 trays side by side or near each other? If so, your cat will regard it as one toilet place. Ideally the trays need to be in separate rooms.
> 
> You mention that her poo is hardening up - does this mean it has been a bit
> soft before ? If so this could be the reason she doesn't use the tray for pooing. Any kind of abnormal bowel movement can cause the cat to avoid the tray because they feel discomfort when they defecate and associate it with the tray. However she is trying to do the right thing by pooing next to the tray.
> ...


They were in the same room, I will move the other one into the bathroom maybe? Yes she was having very soft ones and that's when I went to the vets a couple of time and done tests which have all came back clear so was advised to go on a sensitivity control diet which is when I started using the JWB (sorry I got it wrong before) I'm hoping that over the next couple of weeks her tummy will of settled she is on both wet and dry food?I'm going to get another tray tomorrow,So should I put this extra tray near the one she's using or in a different place again? I don't have that big a flat so I'm gonna start struggling for different places for the trays!!! Don't wanna be over run with litter trays ��


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

2 large trays should be enough for one cat, as long as they are located in different areas. If you want to add a 3rd tray it could be a small one, but only useful really if you locate it somewhere different to the other 2 trays.

In the light of what you've said about her poo being soft in the past I am sure that is the reason she has been avoiding the trays for pooing. If she seems to be doing OK on the JWB I'd keep her on it, but keep the dry food to a minimum as that in itself can cause loose stools, even if the food is labelled "hypoallergenic" or "sensitive".

One of my girls refuses her wet food unless she has 4 or 5 pieces of dry with it, but I had to take her off JWB dry because it was giving her loose stools. She is better on Wainwrights dry (still only 4 or 5 pieces with her wet food).

Another thing you could try in the large new tray is to put puppy training pads in it (or inco bed pads for humans) instead of litter. This will be different enough to cat litter so that she might be more willing to poo on it. This would be a temporary measure until she is back to using the tray again every time.


----------



## Amygil92 (Oct 24, 2014)

chillminx said:


> 2 large trays should be enough for one cat, as long as they are located in different areas. If you want to add a 3rd tray it could be a small one, but only useful really if you locate it somewhere different to the other 2 trays.
> 
> In the light of what you've said about her poo being soft in the past I am sure that is the reason she has been avoiding the trays for pooing. If she seems to be doing OK on the JWB I'd keep her on it, but keep the dry food to a minimum as that in itself can cause loose stools, even if the food is labelled "hypoallergenic" or "sensitive".
> 
> ...


To be honest I think I'll stick with the 2 trays she has always been fine with only 2 trays I think it's coz were getting her tummy back to normal.

Ahh I see okay so usually I have dry food out at all times for her to graze maybe I'll take that away and put it out at night rather than all day and night. I really appreciate your help and advice all my family are doggy people and don't have any advice for me coz dogs are so different!!!

Thanks so much! &#55357;&#56396;


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Yes, if you want to give her dry food it is best to give just a few pieces as a treat, or else give one meal of it, (instead of wet food that meal). If you are giving it as a meal on its own, then you should measure out the exact amount (according to the instructions on the packet with reference to her weight). 

Personally I wouldn't give her dry food at night as it encourages her to be wakeful and snack all night long, where she would be better having a hearty supper of wet food (a whole pouch) and then fasting until breakfast. If there is no food available she will be likely to sleep through anyway, if her tum is full.

The other thing is that dry food (incl JWB dry) contains a lot of carbs, and this causes peaks and troughs in the blood sugar. likely to make her restless all night if she eats dry at bedtime. 

If you wanted to swap one of her wet meals for a dry meal, it is best to make it a daytime meal, measure out the set amount and put it down at the mealtime. It is never a good idea for cats to have food available to graze on. They need gaps between meals to give their tummies a chance to empty and their digestions time to rest.


----------

